# Warp, opinion en Magura Wotan



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Warp, al parecer tu serias una de las personas que ha estado al tanto de las suspensiones de Magura. Estoy en necesidad de una nueva tijera para mi Morewood Shova LT, esta tiene 7 pugadas de recorrido trasero y por ahora la he usado con un Zoky 66 RC2X.

El 66 RC2X es un excelente suspension, pero muy pesado y tengo la intencion de hacer mi Morewood mas como un all-around ride. 

Sorry, switch of language(this flows better at this time). Anyways, I've spent the whole day trying to find the fork that is gonna better match my frame and so far I've had narrowed it down to the Fox 36 Van or Float, both RC2 and the Lyrik, either the coil u-turn or the 2-step air. All have similar weights, except for the Lyrik coil which is a tad heavier.

So, after spending the whole damned day until now(2am) and reading most of the specs for each fork, I suddenly came across the Magura's Wotan, which it fits into the same category of most the forks I've been looking at, 160mm, air assisted and beefier than the rest. I did a little google search and found a thread on mtbr from back in 2007 on which you seem to know about Magura's line of forks and specs

Now, after doing a little more research about the Wotan I found one that seems like a pretty good deal ($450ish), with very little use -the owner told me he found it a little heavier for his taste and switched to a 36 Talas instead. 

I ride in a very rocky/rooted terrain, and every weekend I ride at a bike park(Highland) which I mostly ride it with my DH rig, but I also want to be able to ride the Morewood without worrying about blowing up my fork. 

Would you be so kind and tell me your opinion on the Wotan? Muchas gracias,

Lalo


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> Hey Warp, al parecer tu serias una de las personas que ha estado al tanto de las suspensiones de Magura. Estoy en necesidad de una nueva tijera para mi Morewood Shova LT, esta tiene 7 pugadas de recorrido trasero y por ahora la he usado con un Zoky 66 RC2X.
> 
> El 66 RC2X es un excelente suspension, pero muy pesado y tengo la intencion de hacer mi Morewood mas como un all-around ride.
> 
> ...


Okay, I at one time considered the Wotan, but every thread that I've found about it, the user said that it was an awesome fork, but now they had something else on their bike. I don't know why, but it made me think.

Also, Fox just anounced new forks, it might be expensive and I don't know how long till they're available to buy, but maybe worth a look.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Gracias por tu opinion. Si, yo he leido que muchos personas han cambiado sus Wotans por suspensiones mas ligeras ie. 36 y Lyriks, pero la mayor parte de ellos son all-mountain riders que necesitan reducir el peso en sus bicicletas.

Yo soy un Freerider tratando de hacer mi pesada FR bicicleta mas all-around en vez de all-mountain. 

Algo que yo busco en una tijera es la abilidad de poder hacer un poco de escalada(?) pero sin comprometer big hit capacidad. Donde yo manejo entre la semana es un lugar muy rudo(?) con muchas piedras y bastante tecnico y con varios stunts, drops, etc...

Hasta ahora estoy mas puesto entre un Fox Float o Van 36 RC2 o el Wotan, siendo los dos 36 considerablemente mas ligeros. Lo que me atrae mucho al Wotan es que todos opinan es mucho mas rigido por su diseno DAD y la capacidad de reducir el recorrido "on the fly", ademas de mas reliable.

Gracias y por fa perdonen mi spanglish.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues mas reliable que la VAN 36RC2, solo una 66RC3... ya estamos hablando de tijeras mas bien brutas.

La Wotan tiene precisamente esa reputacion, de ser pesada, pero rigida y confiable. Dicen que tiene muy buen tacto, si bien algo progresiva al final del travel. 

Tuvo algunos problemas como que se ponia muy dura cuando hacia frio, algunos problemas con el cambio de recorrido y las primeras tenian un problema de top out que ya fue resuelto por Magura.

Son medio dificiles de tunear, por no decir que muy limitadamente. En ese punto la 36 le lleva ventaja.

Mas rigida, pues yo creo que solo una Totem o una 66, pero esas las usan en el Golfo de Mexico para atracar barcos.

El precio esta muy bien. Magura es una garantia como marca y mas si estas en USA. En Europa depende de que humor agarres al distribuidor, pero Mexico y USA estan bien cubiertos.

Ojala que el Tacubaya y el RitoPC externen su opinion, ellos usan tijeras mas brutas. Yo no paso de 32mm 

Tiene sus ideas propias... si te llega una con el Flight Control en el manubrio, no creo que se lo vas a poder quitar y tendras que vivir con un mando mas en el manubrio. Usa frenos de 203mm (8") o mas grandes, si no mal recuerdo.

Para tu uso, es estre esa y la VAN36. Posiblemente las nuevas Lyrik Coil (DH??) y cualquiera sera un poco mas tuneable y ligera que la Wotan.

Dudo mucho que mas rigida a menos que venga con steerer de 1.5"


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Gracias amiguitos, pues por fin pude comunicarme a un amigo que es un mecanico/racer profesional y segun su opinion, siendo que la Morewood es un single pivot, al parecer no es una buena opcion de poner una tijera de aire, a menos que cambie tambien el shock a aire, lo cual no va a pasar pues acabo de mandar mi Roco TST coil a Push industries por segunda vez. 

La Wotan parece una muy buena tijera pero al parecer que o te sale muy buena o te da muchos problemas, "caliente o fria". Asi que esta fuera de mi lista.

Ahora mis opciones son el Lyrik coil u-turn o la 36 Van RC2, tambien habia contemplado la 36 Van R pero para mi aplicacion seria muy limitada por falta de ajustes de compresion.

De entre esas dos ahora tengo que decidir por el plushnes de la 36 rc2 pero no muy buen customer service(si se dania Fox tarda semanas en repararla), o la Lyrik por la habilidad de poder bloquearla para escalar y por su excelente CS(en caso de malfuncion inmediatamente te mandan otra de repuesto sin preguntar).

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mira lalocote, yo nunca he sido fan de Magura en cuanto a suspensiones y de los amigos que traen magura, me parece que son mas para XC.

Yo te recomendaria mas la VAN 36 rc2, con esa vas a la segura y es la que mejor complementa el Single Pivot, una suspension super plush.

Yo a una Foes, de single pivot, le probe de todas las suspensiones y con la que la senti mejor fue con una Fox vanilla 32, pura suavidad.

Por cierto ese High land park esta AWESOME !!!

Ahi si es puro DH del bueno :thumbsup: 

Con gusto me echaba una platicada contigo para que nos cuentes sobre ese Bike Park, pero ya me tengo que ir a hacerle unos tunes a mi Rune, pues mañana domingo me voy a hechar un mano a mano con una Kona Stinky.

Luego les cuento que paso. 


Saludos.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

DrF035 said:


> Mira lalocote, yo nunca he sido fan de Magura en cuanto a suspensiones y de los amigos que traen magura, me parece que son mas para XC.
> 
> Yo te recomendaria mas la VAN 36 rc2, con esa vas a la segura y es la que mejor complementa el Single Pivot, una suspension super plush.
> 
> ...


Highland es de poca madre, hoy habia quedado de ir a echar una mano a los chavos ya que despues Mark quien es el propietario del parque nos deja darnos unas corridas, pero hace dos meses me fracture el tobillo y todavia no me recupero completo.
Cuando quieras nos damos la platicada. Pasatela bomba en tu ride.

Ya estoy puesto en la Fox 36 Van RC2 pues nunca he tenido productos de Fox y es hora de darles una probada. Hace tres temporadas compre un Lyrik pero lo vendi despues de una semana sin darle tiempo del break-in, me acuerdo que lo remate a mitad de precio :madman:


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey, gracias chavos por sus amables opiniones, termine comprando el Fox 36 Vanilla RC2 por un super buen precio. Muy agradecido.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Felicidades, esa VAN 36, se va a portar a la altura de tan buen piloto !!!

Aunque yo soy fan de Marzocchi, tengo que reconocer que hoy por hoy, la mas alta calidad en suspensiones delanteras es la de Fox.

Que te recuperes pronto


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Mano a mano Rune vs Stinky*

Aqui les pongo un adelanto de la rodada de hoy, estuvó espeluznante luego les paso mas fotos en acción y la reseña completa :cornut:









Saludos


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

DrF035 said:


> Felicidades, esa VAN 36, se va a portar a la altura de tan buen piloto !!!
> 
> Aunque yo soy fan de Marzocchi, tengo que reconocer que hoy por hoy, la mas alta calidad en suspensiones delanteras es la de Fox.
> 
> Que te recuperes pronto


Gracias amiguito por el comentario. Pero me creeras que despues de 2 costillas fracturadas, dislocacion de hombro y ahora el tobillo, todo esto en los ultimos tres anios, te hacen volverte un poco mas conservativo en la forma de pilotear. Ya no tan buen piloto!

En fin, aqui unas fotos de la 36 que me llego ayer, saludos a todos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> Gracias amiguito por el comentario. Pero me creeras que despues de 2 costillas fracturadas, dislocacion de hombro y ahora el tobillo, todo esto en los ultimos tres anios, te hacen volverte un poco mas conservativo en la forma de pilotear. Ya no tan buen piloto!
> 
> En fin, aqui unas fotos de la 36 que me llego ayer, saludos a todos,


Sensual!!! :thumbsup:

Yo quiero una Float!


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Warp said:


> Sensual!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Yo quiero una Float!


Una asi?http://bustedspoke.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=52534

Nota: no tengo afiliacion alguna con este item.


----------

